# What are the laws regarding the use of bang sticks?



## WhackUmStackUm

Anyone out there know what the law is? Can you point me to specific regulations?

I know that bang sticks/power heads are not to be used for fishing in State waters. 

Are they allowed for fishing in Federal waters? Are there any limits on target fish species?

What are the rules regarding the use of bang sticks for self-defense?


----------



## lastcast

Bang sticks.
Answer ID 2603 | Published 07/30/2009 01:34 PM | Updated 10/17/2011 10:51 AM
Is it legal use a bang stick in the state of Florida when diving or hunting alligators?
It is lawful to:

Carry a bang stick for self defense against sharks and alligators. 
Use bang sticks for taking alligators attached to a restraining line with the proper licenses and permits. 
It is unlawful to:

Take marine life with a bang stick.
For more information on alligator hunting, go to http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/managed/alligator/alligator-harvest/.

If you kill an alligator in "self defense" you will be investigated and charged if it is determined that you were not in imminent peril.


----------



## lobsterman

I have not kept up on them but they used to be illegal to use for taking of edible fish. Legal for self defense.


----------



## lobsterman

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/spearing/


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

lastcast said:


> Bang sticks.
> Answer ID 2603 | Published 07/30/2009 01:34 PM | Updated 10/17/2011 10:51 AM
> Is it legal use a bang stick in the state of Florida when diving or hunting alligators?
> It is lawful to:
> 
> Carry a bang stick for self defense against sharks and alligators.
> Use bang sticks for taking alligators attached to a restraining line with the proper licenses and permits.
> It is unlawful to:
> 
> Take marine life with a bang stick.
> For more information on alligator hunting, go to http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/managed/alligator/alligator-harvest/.
> 
> If you kill an alligator in "self defense" you will be investigated and charged if it is determined that you were not in imminent peril.


Thanks! Here is the FWC link to the response: http://myfwc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2603/~/bang-sticks.

How about in Federal waters?


----------



## Plattinum

lobsterman said:


> http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/spearing/


Wow! NO rebreathers, why?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

According to this article (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powerhead):

"Laws may also prohibit the use of powerheads in sport fishing. They are allowed in US federally controlled waters, but many states prohibit their use in state controlled waters."


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Plattinum said:


> Wow! NO rebreathers, why?


Hard to say, concern that there would be too much advantage?

It is not a big deal to me since:

1. Spearfishing on a rebreather is allowed in Federal waters.

2. Since State waters are pretty shallow around Pensacola (< 100'), a rebreather is overkill in most cases. So we stick to Federal waters.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Here are the federal regulations for the gulf. No mention of prohibition against powerheads unless it's some type of protected marine sancuary.

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/Recreational%20Regs%20Brochure%202012%20-%20Revised%209-12-12.pdf


----------



## lobsterman

Plattinum said:


> Wow! NO rebreathers, why?


Why do the tards do most of the stuff they do without merritt?


----------



## Plattinum

lobsterman said:


> Why do the tards do most of the stuff they do without merritt?


Got me! So true! Now I feel like a tard for asking.


----------



## Gunby

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Anyone out there know what the law is? Can you point me to specific regulations?
> 
> I know that bang sticks/power heads are not to be used for fishing in State waters.
> 
> Are they allowed for fishing in Federal waters? Are there any limits on target fish species?
> 
> What are the rules regarding the use of bang sticks for self-defense?


shucks- I can buy a billsbangstick--no questions asked- no papers-- if it was a big time NFA weapon-- it would be marketable to the public without a background check (yet)
i carry one everywhere- it has a handle like a cane- looks like a walking cane. break a law? so be it- if i get jacked up-- simply raise the cane and pump it
no screwing around getting a piece out of a holster or from the pocket--it's right there in my hand--ready to defend with
if i ever have to use it- and the law skewers me for some unwritten twisted law-- OK--but i didnt get jacked up or killed
AND DID NOT USE A FIREARM--OOOOHHHHH GUN PEOPLE! you know the kind that would gladly subdue anyone who owns a gun.
they dont see my name on a federal "owns guns" list


----------



## Gunby

Gunby said:


> shucks- I can buy a billsbangstick--no questions asked- no papers-- if it was a big time NFA weapon-- it would be marketable to the public without a background check (yet)
> i carry one everywhere- it has a handle like a cane- looks like a walking cane. break a law? so be it- if i get jacked up-- simply raise the cane and pump it
> no screwing around getting a piece out of a holster or from the pocket--it's right there in my hand--ready to defend with
> if i ever have to use it- and the law skewers me for some unwritten twisted law-- OK--but i didnt get jacked up or killed
> AND DID NOT USE A FIREARM--OOOOHHHHH GUN PEOPLE! you know the kind that would gladly subdue anyone who owns a gun.
> they dont see my name on a federal "owns guns" list


oops-- meant "it would not be marketable"


----------



## MrFish

What's the NFA? Is that part of the AFT?


----------



## Gunby

MrFish said:


> What's the NFA? Is that part of the AFT?


a NFA weapon--national firearms act"" not legal-- like a machine gun is NFA item


----------



## Gunby

Gunby said:


> a NFA weapon--national firearms act"" not legal-- like a machine gun is NFA item


*NFA firearms* include machine guns, short-barreled rifles and shotguns, heavy *weapons*, explosive ordnance, silencers and "any other *weapon*" (AOW), such as disguised or improvised *firearms*. ... Explosive materials are not *considered NFA firearms*; they are regulated under the Organized Crime Control Act.


----------



## MrFish

Those sound dangerous.


----------



## MrFish

Gunby said:


> *NFA firearms* include machine guns, short-barreled rifles and shotguns, heavy *weapons*, explosive ordnance, silencers and "any other *weapon*" (AOW), such as disguised or improvised *firearms*. ... Explosive materials are not *considered NFA firearms*; they are regulated under the Organized Crime Control Act.


So you're talking about the Assault Rifle-15?


----------



## sealark

9 year old post. Laws are still the same now. Federal waters ok for use of powerheads. Only problem is if you get stopped in fla waters with powerheaded fish.proving they were gotten in federal waters. Use them for protection. They can easily tell if a fish was killed with a powerhead.
Whack em if you still on here send me a PM. Been a long time hope all is well with you Ron,


----------

